# Pta-stent-peripheral



## JPeredo (Nov 16, 2011)

I little help needed here,
my doc did left coronary angio, aorta-root/arch, subclavian , pta-peripheral, stent in subclavian

my codes are 
37205 stent placement in left subclavian
75960 S and I for stent
75650 for aortic arch angio
93455-26 coronary angio.

Report does not indicate that doc selectively cannulated left subclavian , just stated that the guidewire cross was successful, can I add 36215?

Appreciate all your help.

Jo


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 16, 2011)

JPeredo said:


> I little help needed here,
> my doc did left coronary angio, aorta-root/arch, subclavian , pta-peripheral, stent in subclavian
> 
> my codes are
> ...



Unless the stent is floating somewhere in the patient's aorta, a catheter was in the lt subclavian.  All stents are on some type of catheter, either balloon mounted or self-expanding stent.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC


----------



## JPeredo (Nov 16, 2011)

*Pta/stent subclavian*

Thank you, Jim


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 17, 2011)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Unless the stent is floating somewhere in the patient's aorta, a catheter was in the lt subclavian.  All stents are on some type of catheter, either balloon mounted or self-expanding stent.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC



I was going to say that unless they have new self-propelled stents they had to catheterize the subclavian! 
I find all too often that coders only code the highest catherization for the diagnostic study and not the final position of the catheter, which may be during the therapeutic procedure.  When done at the same session - all of the work is considered, not just the diagnostic.


----------



## JPeredo (Nov 18, 2011)

*stent/subclavian*

Thank you Donna


----------

